# Has anyone tried



## HAROLD S (Mar 31, 2006)

Has anyone tried to hook up their 211 to a pc or network with the usb and/or network connection? Just wondering. I wonder if a pc would see it on the network or what a pc would do hooked to the usb. It would be nice if you could hook it to a htpc and pass the video to it and use you htpc has a dvr. Just a thought.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since Dish has to deal with content providers I seriously doubt this will ever occur. Too many legal issues and Dish has already indicated this type of support for the 622 will not be done. 

At this point, there has been no announcements as to what Ethernet will be used for, but I would not pin my hopes on what you hoped for.


----------

